# Julia Gillard as new Australian Prime Minister



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Kevin Rudd as leader of the Australian Labor party became PM on election of the Labor government in 2007, Julia Gillard as his deputy becoming deputy PM.

Rudd was one of the most popular PMs that Australia has ever had for his first two years but that went south in the first half of this year, rapidly so in the past few weeks and the Labor party heirarchy has decided he should go to improve their chances of the government to be re-elected.

So after a non contested ballot this morning Julia has been annointed the new leader and PM, her commissioning by the GG having just occurred.

Julia is the first female PM for Australia and she has indicated a new election in coming months so she can seek endorsement by the public.
Given how some of Labor's policies have not been worked through so well, that Vs the often referred to hard headed Tony Abbott's dealings with women should make for an interesting few months and the next election in Australia.

Julia herself came to Australia as a child, her family being immigrants from Wales [ UK ] but I'd not expect that will cause her to want to influence too greatly any changes in immigration policies.

Tony Abbot has just given his view of the Labor party politics involved, referring to how Kevin Rudd has been executed as leader by the Union interests of the Labor party.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Julia is now considered by many to be the nastiest double crosser in Australian politics. 

What surprises me that after all of this, Kevin Rudd is considering working by her side!!!

I find Tony Abbott to be a poor alternative but looks still better than them...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Julia is now considered by many to be the nastiest double crosser in Australian politics.
> 
> What surprises me that after all of this, Kevin Rudd is considering working by her side!!!
> 
> I find Tony Abbott to be a poor alternative but looks still better than them...


Politics is always full of double crossing or whatever you want to call it and more leaders get changed through challenges than retirements.
Julia has tried to put as good a face on the dumping of Rudd as she can but already shows inconsistency in at first admitting she should share the responsibility of policies but then very quickly attempting to make decisions more Rudds and offering slight variation.

If a proper analysis occurs, it'll be seen that she might be more cunning for her own good than smart though and re the main issue of RSPT, it is no surprise that Swanny is negotiations point man seing as the revenue is part of his budget - but where is he? - just sent swanning off to Toronto.
There'll be some mining execs thinking _[ or they ought to be ]_ if they're being played re the withdrawal of Ads., and I'd be piling the pressure on again quick smart.

Then of course, there's her BER mess.

I know Abbott cops a lot of flack and a fair bit of his own making but though there are minor blemishes, they're minor at least and a lot of good in the fellow to balance that, a good solid PM I'd expect him to make.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

And here she is again... Julia is a PM who won the election. Minority government that she formed with independents and Kevin Rudd by her side has another chance to succeed. 

No words about mining tax as yet but I suppose we can expect it to be introduced. 

Interest rates will probably start going up again soon.


----------



## coathanger007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well now it's the carbon tax...next it will be the "I'm an Aussie" tax.


----------



## ankitjha (Mar 28, 2011)

I really liked her old schools campaigns.One such was campaign to fight federal education budget cuts.A real good thing happened that they formed a minority government with support of an Australian Greens MP and three independent MPs, which I dont think was seen in previous rules


----------

